# Copying Beethoven



## 4/4player

Have anyone heard of the motion picture titled" Copying Beethoven"?
It tells the last ten years period of the LV Beethoven with his performance of his ninth symphony. Also, Does anyone know if this move was released on a DVD? It released in certain theatres in America on November 10,2006...
The website of the movie is: www.copyingbeethoven-themovie.com
It has an excellent trailer preview too...hehe

4/4player

P.S. I don't know if this is the correct place to post this thread..I apologize if it is..


----------



## Krummhorn

I checked on IMDB for  Copying Beethoven  and the movie was just released in October 2006. Doubtful it would be on DVD this soon - depends on how it sold at the box-office. It is my understanding that the initial release was not nationwide in the US.

Kh


----------



## amirjsi

You can check it out on Amazon.com. I think the release date on DVD is 16 April.


----------



## cato

I almost went to see this movie when it was in the theaters, that is, untill I found out that the actor Ed Harris was playing Beethoven.  

Don't get me wrong, I like Ed Harris, he's a great actor. The problem is that I can't buy him as Beethoven. His other roles, an oil-rig forman, a gangster, a baseball player, etc. yeah sure. But Beethoven? No way.


----------



## PeterAccettola

Yes, absolutely. I have seen the film twice and really enjoyed it. I am not sure I like all aspects of the portrayal of Beethoven as a person, but much of the film is really wonderful. And if all you saw was the performance of the 9th, it would be complely worth your while. The visual - emotional dance between the young woman reading the score while simultaneously conducting "to" Beethoven while "he" is conduction the orchestra is real poetry. You will love it. 
Also, at the end, when he is sick and dictating the string quartets to her he is speaking about god and a spiritual aspect of composing that is quite moving.
I hope you find it and enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## jegreenwood

cato said:


> I almost went to see this movie when it was in the theaters, that is, untill I found out that the actor Ed Harris was playing Beethoven.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Ed Harris, he's a great actor. The problem is that I can't buy him as Beethoven. His other roles, an oil-rig forman, a gangster, a baseball player, etc. yeah sure. But Beethoven? No way.


I probably shouldn't bother responding to a 14 year old post, but his range is a lot greater than that. He was brilliant in _Pollock_, which he also directed. I didn't like _Copying Beethoven_ as much as that film, but I thought it was good.

I've also seen Harris on stage several times. In particular, he gave a terrific performance in Sam Shepard's _Buried Child_, in which he barely moved.


----------

